# Sligo Leitrim Donegal and NI anyone want to meet us?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Now this isn't the best offer you will see on motorhomefacts .... but if any one you in the above regions would like to meet up with us we are on or way to you soon so if you pm us we can make arrangements or perhaps even have an informal campsite meet. We don't take a computer so need to sort it by this weekend. 

Also if you have 'a must see' recommendation love to hear from you.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

a gentle bump


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

PM me the approx times you will be in Sligo and Donegal area.... depending on exact timing we might be able to meet up.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Frank wont be in that neck of the woods,

But i hope you have a great time the weather seems to have settled.

Aido


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Frank

When in Leitrim if you are anywhere near a place called Battlebridge, there is a nice friendly site (with pub) at the highest navigatable point of the Shannon (unless you are in a canoe). There is a small marina there with people on the boats...All in all a very pleasent place with pleasent company.

The sun was out while we were there, which probably helped.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Oldskool, LPDrifter you have a pm


----------

